# What are you doing?



## medudeman259 (Mar 5, 2013)

okay so the title is pretty self explanatory but cause i kind of just want to see where people are going with their preps (cause I'm a curious dude, man) ill get specific, what have you done/acquired or are doing/inquiring for your preps whether it be a tool or in my case I'm putting money away for a welding unit (wire fed sexiness lol) and possibly a 3D printer cause, and i also plane on learning a bit more about proper shooting methods like stances and how to lead a target better my worst attribute so far

so tell me: what have you done/acquired or are doing/acquiring for your preps?


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats a vague question to those of us that has been prepping for a while,it's no longer a little supply of food and a gun or even a fun hobby,now-a-days it's more of a lifestyle that many of us could write a novel on.However to directly answer your question,my next big projects are to start raising meat rabbits in my garage for an easy replenishable protein food source.2nd is i'm expanding my gardening this year to include bucket planters with self watering systems.Lots of youtube vids on this and somewhat similar to raised bed or square ft gardening.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I want to be the first on my block to have an ICBM. Then I can demand that the guy 2 houses away make his dog stop crapping on my lawn.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I just got 14 acres in NW Kentucky with a double wide trailer and no neighbors. My wife and I are about to retire and will be moving there around July 1st of this year. I will add some live stock, and plant some vegetable crops. We already have about 2 years of long term storage foods for 4 people already, reloading supplies for 2 years, guns for hunting and self defense as well as training from years of training through out my life. My next thing is alternate power sources like wind/solar as well as a water purification system as the land is on an underground aquifer with a good well.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I just walked to Food 4 Less (local grocery store) and picked up two bundles of 24 rolls of TP each for 3.98 each plus tax. When I got home I put them in the atic next to the others I have up there - good insulation.



medudeman259 said:


> okay so the title is pretty self explanatory but cause i kind of just want to see where people are going with their preps (cause I'm a curious dude, man) ill get specific, what have you done/acquired or are doing/inquiring for your preps whether it be a tool or in my case I'm putting money away for a welding unit (wire fed sexiness lol) and possibly a 3D printer cause, and i also plane on learning a bit more about proper shooting methods like stances and how to lead a target better my worst attribute so far
> 
> so tell me: what have you done/acquired or are doing/acquiring for your preps?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Joec, all I can say is congrats. I pray everything goes as you plan.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Joec, all I can say is congrats. I pray everything goes as you plan.


It will partner as soon as I close on my current business. We have be basically preppers since Hurricane Andrew when we first realized we needed to be prepared. I don't see any particular situation other than living would be necessary to do it at this point.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Who, me? What am I doing? (Pause to kick a rock and start whistling).... I ain't doing nothin'! 

I ain't no prepper. I don't know nothin' 'bout survival. I only store old bottle caps and RC Cola bottles.

Guns and ammo, outdoor gear, edged weapons? Nah, I just like catfishin' with an old cane pole and some red wigglers.

You must be lost, mister. Nobody 'round here does nothin' like that 'round here.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have been making a list, on a typical lined sheet of paper next to our storage, we seriously need to get a bunch of stuff to get us back up to snuff.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

joec said:


> I just got 14 acres in NW Kentucky with a double wide trailer and no neighbors. My wife and I are about to retire and will be moving there around July 1st of this year. I will add some live stock, and plant some vegetable crops. We already have about 2 years of long term storage foods for 4 people already, reloading supplies for 2 years, guns for hunting and self defense as well as training from years of training through out my life. My next thing is alternate power sources like wind/solar as well as a water purification system as the land is on an underground aquifer with a good well.


I'm jealous, I'd love to own a good sized piece of property but until I retire in 7yrs 8mos and 2 days it's just not feasible. Need to get out of NY to be able to afford more than the 1/3 of an acre I own now. Congratulations Joe.

As for me, my preps mostly revolve around information right now. I'm still just in the beginning stages of prepping (in fact I don't really consider myself a prepper yet although I'd like to be). Still trying to decide what my best course of action will be if it all goes south. Stay or go..... I guess it will depend on how bad it really is. I have a place I can bug out to if I need to so I have to decide if it's worth stock piling a bunch of food and stuff at the house since it'll all have to stay here if we split. I do need to get some bug out bags ready and I'm still researching that aspect of it and trying to get my wife on board with it. I'm pretty sure she thinks I'm ready for the rubber room. We can ride out pretty much any natural disaster/loss of power situation, we've done it before (7 days the last time but there were people without power for weeks here). I'm on high ground so no flooding worries, mainly just loss of power.

By the way this forum and the people here have provided me with a wealth of information that I otherwise wouldn't have found. I now spend more time here (mostly browsing for info) than any of the other forums I'm a member of.

-Infidel


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As in my case, something will happen, sooner or later, that will cause your wife to take pause and realize there are so many things that can happen. Even if the government is willing to take care of you, will they be able??


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Right now? Well lets see, I got my order of gallon mylar bags in today and will soon be putting up the dry portion of a very good home made bread mix, oxy absorbers and all. I think thats pretty cool...60 bags 3 to 4 pails worth and it should stretch a few years, no longer than five that about the max I want to stretch it. Bug free stay fresh whoohoo!

Other than that it's garden time!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Security is well covered but review it often add to it from time to time.
Always looking a better ways to grow food even though that is second nature to us.
A new root cellar is on the list.
Looking at way to expand food options. 
We long ago excepted that trying to run generators and the like would be a short term transition and not a long term option, We are planning even more planting of renewable trees for fuel. Progress but more work to do. Spring is here so soon work gets started on planting.
Then of course just dealing with everyday life as it is now taking some time to blow it all off and relax a bit.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I think my preps are good to go so I just keep everything rotated and up to date. I’m glad I already had the weapons I wanted and plenty of ammo stocked up before all this crap started. I know it never seems like there is never enough ammo but realistically I believe I got it covered. What I’m really working on is myself by getting back into shape and working on skills. I’m thinking of getting certified as a welder at my local college. I think it’s a great skill to be able to do and maybe I will pursue it as a new career. Knowledge and skills is the op plan.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I think my preps are good to go so I just keep everything rotated and up to date. I'm glad I already had the weapons I wanted and plenty of ammo stocked up before all this crap started. I know it never seems like there is never enough ammo but realistically I believe I got it covered. What I'm really working on is myself by getting back into shape and working on skills. I'm thinking of getting certified as a welder at my local college. I think it's a great skill to be able to do and maybe I will pursue it as a new career. Knowledge and skills is the op plan.


 Sad part is my weapons were once nothing but a hobby a sport something I enjoyed doing . I picked up one here one there over a life time.
Until a few years ago I never really saw them as all that necessary, they just were not that big a deal.
Like others I am comforted now by what is in stock and out of reach.
Added another 1000 rounds of 7.62X39 today did not need it but why not.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Sad part is my weapons were once nothing but a hobby a sport something I enjoyed doing . I picked up one here one there over a life time.
> Until a few years ago I never really saw them as all that necessary, they just were not that big a deal.
> Like others I am comforted now by what is in stock and out of reach.
> Added another 1000 rounds of 7.62X39 today did not need it but why not.


I get no joy from shooting anymore because every time I shoot it is ammo I may not be able to replace. I'm not issued ammo anymore at work because they claim budget constraints. These are times I have never seen and can't believe is happening in my country. Obama even said he would have taken all firearms away but the constraints of the Constitution hinder him. It took a while for me to wrap my brain housing group around this snob job but I do believe its coming.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

thinking about communication equipmet.HAM radio?Short wave..off the shelf walkies?...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I get no joy from shooting anymore because every time I shoot it is ammo I may not be able to replace. I'm not issued ammo anymore at work because they claim budget constraints. These are times I have never seen and can't believe is happening in my country. Obama even said he would have taken all firearms away but the constraints of the Constitution hinder him. It took a while for me to wrap my brain housing group around this snob job but I do believe its coming.


Reality hit me square in the face about a month ago when I was at the store and decided on an impulse to pick up a couple bricks of .22LR and there weren't any. At least around here you used to be able to buy .22 at the hardware store. It was not even really considered "ammunition". It was like buying a pack of gum. (Fortunately I do have a fair bit on hand, but now I am afraid to go out shooting because how will I replace what I shoot?)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty,
A root cellar...I've been thinking about putting one in. I have a book (loaner) and doing a bit of reading up on them. They are a great idea, if done correctly a root cellar will keep some types of foods fresh for quite a while and provide a good climate for canned goods. Initially I was thinking they were pretty simple to make...ahhh I'm finding out they are a bit more involved than what I originally thought...good luck and keep up posted.


----------

